# Does anyone have experience with Australian Film Television and Radio School (AFTRS)?



## WannabeDirector (Oct 10, 2020)

Now that AFTRS in Sydney do allow international students for their MA program, I wondered whether there was anyone who could provide any experience they’ve had with the school? 

How does this rank globally and is it worth considering amongst e.g. the NFTS?


----------

